# What would be the outcome of this breeding? cant find info!



## littlepiggydog (Jan 28, 2017)

What would be the outcome of a self lilac (uk not us) x pied dove (again uk not us) and self lilac x pied argente? I couldn't find any information about lilac mice :roll:

Would it be an even mix of both pied and self agouti, dove, lilac and argente mice? or am i way off.... All mice involved in this hypothetical scenario are long haired and I'd love to get some long haired argente and dove self mice. the original mice i bred to get the long hairs were 1 short hair buck and 3 short hair does. it was a surprise when a couple came out long hair. thanks


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Lilac is a black mouse with blue and chocolate dilutions (this is the same everywhere in the US other than South CA as well)

What this essentially means is that because blue and chocolate are both recessive, and dove is pink eyed black (pink eyes also recessive) then the most likely outcome of that cross would be black (carrying blue, chocolate, pink eye and pied).

Of course what you actually get depends on whether each mouse carries other recessives. So just from the parents genes, assuming the other parent carries them you could get any mix of lilac, lavender (pink eyed lilac), champagne (pink eyed chocolate), silver (pink eyed blue), blue, chocolate, black, all in pied or non pied

Lilac x argente will give you either 50% or 100% agouti unless the lilac also carries pink eyes. Again all babies will carry blue and chocolate but without knowing what each one carry anything more than agouti/black is impossible to know


----------



## littlepiggydog (Jan 28, 2017)

Lilly said:


> Lilac is a black mouse with blue and chocolate dilutions (this is the same everywhere in the US other than South CA as well)
> 
> What this essentially means is that because blue and chocolate are both recessive, and dove is pink eyed black (pink eyes also recessive) then the most likely outcome of that cross would be black (carrying blue, chocolate, pink eye and pied).
> 
> ...


So am I correct in assuming that a 2 black litter mates carrying blue and chocolate bred together would create blue and chocolate mice or would they come out lilac :? I can only find information about what the colours look like not how they interact with each other


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Breeding two blacks that both carry blue and chocolate would give you more blacks, but on average 25% will have two copies of the blue gene and 25% will have two copies of the chocolate gene.

When a mouse has two copies of the blue gene AND two copies of the chocolate gene you get a lilac mouse. So the odds of it are low but black, chocolate, blue and lilac are all possible.

If it is more lilac you are after then I would breed a black child back to the lilac parent, which would give you a higher chance of lilac


----------

